# Downtime, Feb 14 - Server Upgrade (Updated Feb 17)



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2006)

FA will be offline for 1 to 2 hours sometime the evening of the 14th as we finally (!) abandon this sluggish hog of a temporary server and roll over to our primary server.

EDIT: The server upgrades did go in, but the new server is not live. Yet. An error occured when implementing the hardware. Gushi, our server ninja, is running diagnostics.


----------



## UndyingSong (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, in that case: Glee!


----------



## Radric (Feb 12, 2006)

"Good things come to those who wait."

Or is that "Good things come in those who wait".

I can't decide.  I blame FA for this.  **chuckles**


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2006)

Aww, right on Valentine's Day? Will FA be down the entire day?


----------



## Pico (Feb 12, 2006)

Gabe said:
			
		

> Aww, right on Valentine's Day? Will FA be down the entire day?





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> FA will be offline for 1 to 2 hours sometime the evening of the 14th



Reading is good!!


----------



## *morningstar (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks much for the update, it's good to know that the site will be running better soon.


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Feb 12, 2006)

No valentines date for dragoneer?

A romantic evening spent with the furaffinity server...

*awwww*


----------



## nikuramon (Feb 12, 2006)

Ursus_Amplus said:
			
		

> No valentines date for dragoneer?
> 
> A romantic evening spent with the furaffinity server...
> 
> *awwww*



That is true dedication.





I plan on spending my valentines cuddled up to my boxen.


----------



## Grave (Feb 12, 2006)

Well its about time. Next time when you have an upgrade or something simerliar, please dont tell people it will happen within a certain amount of time, like the two weeks this should have been done in.

Just say "one day" then people wont expect so much, as you cant seem to keep to your own deadlines.


----------



## nrr (Feb 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Just say "one day" then people wont expect so much, as you cant seem to keep to your own deadlines.


"one day" still can mean, well, one day, depending on context and use.  You're looking for the word "someday."  For example, "Someday, we'll have the new server assembled, stress tested, and placed in the rack, ready for primetime."

Just FYI.  Don't be ambiguous with your words.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Well its about time. Next time when you have an upgrade or something simerliar, please dont tell people it will happen within a certain amount of time, like the two weeks this should have been done in.
> 
> Just say "one day" then people wont expect so much, as you cant seem to keep to your own deadlines.


Shit, I'm sorry, Grave.

Next time, I'll have the Grim Reaper ensure that nobody dies when we're planning an upgrade so we can ensure things go perfectly as planned. Gosh, I'd hate to have something so silly as *death *cause a delay again!


----------



## Grave (Feb 12, 2006)

nrr said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someday, yep thats a better one.

ambiguous?


----------



## Grave (Feb 12, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great! Thanks thats better service! ^-^


----------



## nrr (Feb 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> ambiguous?


ambiguous.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Well its about time. Next time when you have an upgrade or something simerliar, please dont tell people it will happen within a certain amount of time, like the two weeks this should have been done in.
> 
> Just say "one day" then people wont expect so much, as you cant seem to keep to your own deadlines.


By the by, in all technicality, this upgrade is coming at the end of two weeks. There hasn't been some 5 week delay, etc. If you're upset about a general timeframe that's a few days of... =P Seriously.


----------



## Grave (Feb 12, 2006)

nrr said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Malkovich Malkovich?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> nrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSYDUCK!


----------



## dave hyena (Feb 13, 2006)

Never had so grand an enterpise been carried out by any people since the creation of the world.


----------



## Kougar (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you kindly for the effort you've put into this, and the updated notice about the status! *crosses his tail*


----------



## Taristin (Feb 15, 2006)

So.... was it switched over? It seems like the midnight fappers are still causing massive slowdowns >..> 

*hopes it wasn't and he's not sounding like a tard and being insulting*


----------



## kfvik (Feb 16, 2006)

Considering I still keep getting the 'large load' error, I suspect the upgrade hasn't happened yet. Or rather, I hope so or the so-called upgrade is rather underwhelming


----------



## Vorotaev (Feb 16, 2006)

The site is definitely faster for me than it was before, though I've still had a couple of MySQL errors. Before though, I frequently couldn't get pages to load or even get the site to appear. So I'm thinking at least a partial upgrade must have happened.


----------



## kfvik (Feb 16, 2006)

They mentioned the blocking of some applications that stole bandwith, which would explain the picked up speed.
Though considering how they've said the upgrade should eliminate the errors, it doesn't look like the hardware upgrade has happened yet.
I'd just like an update about if they did upgrade or not, considering it shoulda been done two days ago and nobody's said anything yet.
If someone's cat got caught on fire and thus made the upgrade delayed that's all right, just a notification telling so would be nice.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 16, 2006)

kfvik said:
			
		

> They mentioned the blocking of some applications that stole bandwith, which would explain the picked up speed.
> Though considering how they've said the upgrade should eliminate the errors, it doesn't look like the hardware upgrade has happened yet.
> I'd just like an update about if they did upgrade or not, considering it shoulda been done two days ago and nobody's said anything yet.
> If someone's cat got caught on fire and thus made the upgrade delayed that's all right, just a notification telling so would be nice.


The upgrade was SUPPOSED to go down Tuesday night... but as you can tell it didn't. Some of the blocking helped yield some extra speed. I don't have any new information. I'm very upset that the upgrades didn't go through as planned and I am trying to find out why that was.


----------



## kfvik (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info, at least now we know something or someone effed up and we gotta wait some more


----------



## *morningstar (Feb 16, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> kfvik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did notice a pick up in speed after those applications were blocked. Good move on that. A lot of people don't realize (or don't care) how much of a strain it can put on servers.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 16, 2006)

kfvik said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, at least now we know something or someone effed up and we gotta wait some more


Well, since I don't like to point fingers, you may as well blame me. =/ I'm TIIIIIRED of the slowdowns, god, more than anybody... this has gone on two months longer than it should have.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 16, 2006)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> I did notice a pick up in speed after those applications were blocked. Good move on that. A lot of people don't realize (or don't care) how much of a strain it can put on servers.


To be honest, the fix isn't as good as it could be, but we're working on that. Basically, we blocked Fasterfox and apps which use "industry standards" to disable prefetching. A lot of alternate programs don't abide by those rules, so we're further researching a more complete block for prefetch/accelerator applications. So, it's a new unofficial rule that Prefetch/Accelerator programs are not allowed on FA. We're not going to witchhunt users for them, but we'll do everything we can to disable/break their functionality on the site.

I think the people just see "faster downloads!"  and "free!" in the program description and instantly think it's good snakeoil cure-all, but free doesn't come without a price.


----------



## Vorotaev (Feb 16, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I think the people just see "faster downloads!"  and "free!" in the program description and instantly think it's good snakeoil cure-all, but free doesn't come without a price.



[nods] There's no such thing as a free lunch. Someone always foots the bill. Particularly on the internet, where the burden for covering expenses is not placed on the end user, but on the distributor, it's very common for this to be overlooked.


----------



## Zippo (Feb 16, 2006)

Yay! Im certinally happy that its happening, thanks dragoneer, you and your team are doing everything they can and im grateful! "Its about time". What? Is this person nuts? They should be praising that the site even exists, heh, ingrates, you get them everywhere ya go. They should be on their knees its not full of ads and paid accounts like DA ^^

-Z


----------



## Firehazard (Feb 18, 2006)

If it makes you guys feel any better, DA is having server problems of their own.  Half the servers that stored thumbnails and at least one that held full-view images are down and it's been over a week now.  This of course also affects people who are paying to use the site.  Heh.

And it sounds like these prefetch things are a lot like the FASTPASS at Disney World: people who have them get in faster, but at the expense of making it take even longer for everyone else.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 18, 2006)

Firehazard said:
			
		

> If it makes you guys feel any better, DA is having server problems of their own.  Half the servers that stored thumbnails and at least one that held full-view images are down and it's been over a week now.  This of course also affects people who are paying to use the site.  Heh.
> 
> And it sounds like these prefetch things are a lot like the FASTPASS at Disney World: people who have them get in faster, but at the expense of making it take even longer for everyone else.


It's exactly like Fastpass.

And the good news? I'm getting ready to go meet Gushi at the site and try and figure out our server problems.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> And the good news? I'm getting ready to go meet Gushi at the site and try and figure out our server problems.


Go, go, 'yena! 

_Thanks & good luck, y'both..._


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 18, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm currently at the datacenter sitting with Gushi, programming and installin FA onto the new server. Everything as of yet has gone without hitch.

Good signs.


----------



## Taristin (Feb 18, 2006)

hooray! Zoidberg style!


----------



## missdavies (Feb 22, 2006)

Good luck guys!!! <3333 =^_^=


----------



## Myr (Feb 22, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I'm currently at the datacenter sitting with Gushi, programming and installin FA onto the new server. Everything as of yet has gone without hitch.
> 
> Good signs.


Good news.  I have some new artwork to upload so I hope it all goes well and works soon. =^..^= *swishes tail*

On top of that, I need to learn that database stuff. I don't know it yet. 0_o That class comes this September.


----------

